# Random chatter



## secuono (Jun 8, 2012)

Sold the two wethers last week. Tomorrow another lady is coming for the ram lamb. 
Glad they are all finding good homes! Gonna castrate my Skarpetki, he has a high butt like his dad, no good. Other lambs all had level backs, though one black wether way slightly high in the end. The black ram who is selling tomorrow is very level and fits the breed specs well, the ewe I am keeping also fits well.
Ram is separated in the yard from the flock, he keeps calling them. Hopefully he won't escape!!! Mainly because he may get hit by a car and I rather chase him down again than have him injured by a car. 

Getting 3 New Zealand rabbits tomorrow and my new LGD pup. NZ lady is coming Monday, I think, to shave my adult trio. 
I got a new Half Moon Betta yesterday, he's so tiny and cute! He lives in the 75g tank, had to move the female Opaline into the 110g tank, she went after the Betta. My male, who died, was a very gentle fish, this female, not so much! 

Pond upgrade is nearly done, still working out the kinks in the new filter and need to add padding over the cinder blocks. 
Gotta figure out how much the Cali rabbit weigh and butcher any that aren't saved back. Wondering if any of the others are at 5lbs, but they are 9wks or so, mainly pastured. That means they don't reach weight until 12-14wks at least. :/ But that's ok, they live good, happy lives this way. That's more important to me than anything else.


----------

